# Disable post count in Team Rooms.....



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok guys...I want to have a discussion about this option. Many have stated that they feel because of the condoned spamming in these team rooms...that posts shouldnt count.

I am asking for your opinions on the subject....dont piss and moan about how unfair life is...just give an opinion as to why posts in these forums should be counted...or why they shouldnt. I would like a little justification in your answer as well....so if you can... please expand on a "yes they should count" answer and explain why.










BTW...I said we should remove the post count. My reason for this is simply because I think allowing people to increase their post count by being a member of a team...and mass posting in the team forum....is part of the appeal to some members...and I feel that aspect is as much a negative to these teams as anything else. If we remove the post count...the teams might get past the "I Team therefore I Spam" stereotype they are saddled with.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

No.

cause i dont come here to spam. i come here to communicate, interact and pass time. what others see as spam, I might see as a clever humorous and entertaining.

removing the post count is not going to affect my posting nor presence her at the fury, but i see it as lost battle against those that wanted us gone and still do.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> removing the post count is not going to affect my posting nor presence her at the fury, but i see it as lost battle against those that wanted us gone and still do.


I dont know what you mean...wanted you gone and still do? Generally people are fine with the current situation...at least as far as I know. Of course there will be some that have small issues with this team thing..but for the most part...moving it down here has gotten it out of their face and it is no longer a daily distraction...imo.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I said no. because like the lounge the Team rooms are an aspect and add to the character of this forum. True there is some dumb postings there that would be spam. But then there are stupid ass postings under just about every forum. 
all in all the team members do hold conversations in their own forums and some of them do infact add to the site rather then take away. 
If post counts should be disabled in that area then I think it only fair to remove the count from the lounge as well as they are level with the type of conversation that takes place there. 
I wouldn't want to have to pick thru and tally what posts are worthy of counting and what ones are not.

And I don't see what post counts really matter anyhow. Most those with high post counts can more then hold their own in the fish discussion forums so its not like we have a bunch of super high post count people giving out poor advice in the forums misleading new members. And even if there were I think we ahve a strong enough advanced member base here that any halfassed postings would be contridicted many times over by those with the right answers.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well GG i had something written down and when i was going over it i realized how silly it all sounded. im actually sitting here at the age of 23 forming an argumet over how i feel a number should grow by 1 everytime i make a post.

GG do what you feel is best for this site and its members, i have confidence in your decision making. though i see how maybe removing the post count will make the team rooms seem less validated by the site itself, if it clears out other problems im not aware of, shure no problem.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i agree with corey and bs team rip is like a constant conversation and some of the other teams are doing good stuff to help p's like the pirahna rescue and the giveaways. i think the new team forums are awsome and would be against disabling the post count. if it is diasabled i know there are certain people that would go out of the team forums and spam the site to get their post count up, so i think keeping the post count on would help with that and allow the spamming to be contained only in this forum


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> i agree with corey and bs team rip is like a constant conversation and some of the other teams are doing good stuff to help p's like the pirahna rescue and the giveaways. i think the new team forums are awsome and would be against disabling the post count. *if it is diasabled i know there are certain people that would go out of the team forums and spam the site to get their post count up*, so i think keeping the post count on would help with that and allow the spamming to be contained only in this forum


If I see members spamming the forum outside these team rooms Im going to warn and suspend them....so I dont think that is much of an issue.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I voted no...its not necessary


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i voted no .. its kinda like the lounge, im not really overly active in the teams sections so it really doesnt matter but the contest and piranaha resue topics are good ones i think are respectible topics they help aid the fish we all love and keep


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *I voted no...its not necessary*


cmon jim you can do better than that

i will respect any decision the mods make and not complain about it. post count doesnt mean any thing to neone on this site as far as knowledge goes. ive talked to people with less than 50 posts that seem to know more than others with 2k-10k posts. ne other forum i frequent postcount is a postcount thats it. its there to track and record the posts made on the forum. ill probably get sh*t for saying this but maybee the reward for high post count should be removed like the red,blue blinking skulls etc.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i voted no because i dont think it would make a big difference..if your gonna take off posts tho can u delete the posts from our count in threads in the team forum? Just wondering but i dont tihnk having post count on is really hurting anyone...no point in starting an arguement over a bunch of skulls.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think this thread should be duplicated in the lounge to get input of others.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> I think this thread should be duplicated in the lounge to get input of others.


I will move it there for a while


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Certain teams spam a lot more than others, and some don't, but they'd get pissed off if you singled them out like that, I think it'd be best just to disable post counts in all team forums.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I think posts outside of the forums relating to fish or reptiles' should not count, this would include the lounge and all team forums!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is a piranha/fish web site. Besides why do you team members care about your post count so much. I see so many of these members that have 2000-3000 post in a 6 month time frame you look at there post and 90% of it is pure drivel.

And yes I know most of my post's are in the lounge but after 1.5+ years as a member of this site I have a whopping 950 post...

BTW most of the time I just read and not post... their's a lot of good information on this site and the integrity should be upheld&#8230;


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

I would like to see them count so we can see Ace reach 40k by the summer!

:laugh: jokes, to be honest with the Team Forums now out of view, I dont mind either way, they are no longer a distraction. I dont see any logical reason why one would actually say posts in those forums should indeed be counted, so if you feel it's best to do away with them, I would support that.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Team spam should not count. Why allow spam to count? There hasn't been one good reason to allow it. The only reason I saw was to keep spam in the team forums instead of it spreading out. Spam in any forum is against pfury rules.

6. Maintain good conduct while posting 
* Do not spam the site. A member is "spamming" when they repeatedly or show a pattern of posting items that individually hold little or no value to the thread. 
* Do not purposfully derail threads. "Derailing" a thread is defined when a member purposefully or repeatedly attempts to post items unrelated to the topic title.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> If I see members spamming the forum outside these team rooms Im going to warn and suspend them....so I dont think that is much of an issue.


Great idea GG. I see a sh*t ton of spam in discussion and other places outside the lounge. A simple smiley or a x2, is worthless IMO. Why even reply at all if you have nothing to say. I know why, to raise the post count. Atleast try and make it look like you are not posting just to get the skulls. Say a few words, tell them how you feel. If you agree with the above said post, type "I agree with what so and so said. It is great to use that food" etc. Otherwise, don't waste your time.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

If post count is really this big of an issue why not just disable it all together? So what if xxx person have 20k posts in a single forum based solely drivel. I think if your going to disable the posts in the team forums then it needs to be done in ever forum other than the actual fish discussion forums. As it stands now, I will vote no.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Hell No. Alot of people and Noobs, go by post count. They try to achieve those Cool Skulls. MAke the post's count for something. Not lame ass topics. No offense to those that post lame ass topics.:laugh:


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

since postcount is not important issue to people like everybody say. Why disable them? If you decide to disable them, I suggest you do it to all the forums so it can be fair.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I Personally I say "yes" just disable the post count althought our team ErAiSpY don't spam in our sub forum (i dont allow that eighter). But disable or not that doesn't stop people from spaming.

As for me post count are not important as much as helping out, have fun in the forum, etc......

Our subforum is just base on keeping out from other team and we just my our own business. just my 2cent.

final answer "yes" disable it.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

postcount is not going to solve anything.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think posting in team rooms is spamming. Spamming..imo..is irrelevant posts that dont fit the purpose of the thread. I would consider it spamming if those posts were littered all over the site. But the purpose of the team rooms is defined by the individual team. If it is a place for a group of people to get together and goof around.....then that isnt spam....even though I refer to rips thread as the ultimate spam thread.

Now if we should count posts that dont necessarily add value to pfury is the topic. The lounge adds value...but does a small forum for a small group of people? Everyone on the site is invited into the lounge...but these team rooms are semi private. Kind of like a semi-private golf course...non-members can play..but it is not the same as being a member.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

I voted YES, but after thinking about it, I am more indifferent about it. When I had 990 posts I went to each fish subforum and posted something helpful to get my red skulls finally.

You wouldn't want to have the chat room count everything you write in it, would you? NO WAY! However, it's the same as the team rooms. I never went in the team rooms but once when it was first started, but apparently they don't talk about any one topic, just jibber jabbering back and forth about whatever, it's like instant messaging to them I guess. Should people really be jealous because they don't have flashing skulls with diamonds in the eyes? I seriously hope not. But then again people that post on here are people that are into piranhas, and piranhas need alot of know-how that this site offers them and that is the reason that I stay in the lounge here, because I'm here asking question every now and then and it makes you feel as if you get to know the people on here. It also gives you a base to learn/teach people on different facets of life politically, morally, and usually just cool stuff to check out that we all seem to like.

Does it matter if the posts count? Not really.
Are people jealous of post counts/skulls? I hope not.......Kipp Dynamite might be.
Do the allegedly spammed posts need to be counted? No, they aren't beneficial to the site.
Is the lounge beneficial to the site? Way more than the team rooms - which consist of a fraction of the members here.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^^I disagree.

In the team rip forum we do not chat like we are in aim. We actually have tipics about different subjects and anybody is welcome to post there if they like.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Jim...RIP is chat now...the other topics are just there so that the forum looks more full...in reality, its all just chat that could easily go into that super thread.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

we are chating right now. Just because we have a big thread doesn't mean that


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

eazy solution= disable teams... theyre just a p-fury fad anyway


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^^disagree

onless you disable postcount in all the forums!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim99 said:


> ^^disagree
> 
> onless you disable postcount in all the forums!


I would really like to understand your reasoning...or at least see you attempt to explain why that makes any sense at all.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

:laugh: haha GG

on another note, just move AQHU back to the lounge... maybe dismantel all the teams in the prosess.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> :laugh: haha GG
> 
> on another note, just move AQHU back to the lounge... maybe dismantel all the teams in the prosess.


very good idea

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I thinks its not fair...

I help people in all corners of this website and to have my favorite spot removed is not right


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Jim99 said:


> :laugh: haha GG
> 
> on another note, just move AQHU back to the lounge... maybe dismantel all the teams in the prosess.


very good idea

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I thinks its not fair...

I help people in all corners of this website and to have my favorite spot removed is not right
[/quote]
what?! omfg

would the MAB please ban this guy already.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> :laugh: haha GG
> 
> on another note, just move AQHU back to the lounge... maybe dismantel all the teams in the prosess.


very good idea

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I thinks its not fair...

I help people in all corners of this website and to have my favorite spot removed is not right
[/quote]
what?! omfg

would the MAB please ban this guy already.
[/quote]

I have the entire world wide web and I'm getting sad because you take away a special subforum that you were gracious enough to let us have. Call the Wambulance.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

whats the point of having a post count if your gonna keep disabling it in certain threads?.. isn't the whole point of having a post count to keep track of how many times you make a post? i mean people make it seem like its a reward or something.. who cares..


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

on top of that he claims he helps people all over this site. he goes and repeats what people have already said before in the same thread.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Umm.. Jim.. Do the team a favor and stop talking on their behalf.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> on top of that he claims he helps people all over this site. he goes and repeats what people have already said before in the same thread.


don't tell me what I do and do not say..


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

it is a matter of public record. people can go and see for themselves. i am just stating the obvious.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I would like to see a quote of that in a piranha-forum


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, disable post counting for posts made in the team threads.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

i say no, i have a couple of reasons for my answer:

*post count reprisents the number of posts you posted on the site, nothing more, nothing less - if you disable this for certain forums then it no longer shows the number of posts you posted on the forum.

*if the team rooms are considered spam and a waste of bandwidth - remove them.
dont make them and then complain because people use them.

anyway thats my input, argue or disagree, i dont much care.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Jim99 said:


> I would like to see a quote of that in a piranha-forum


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1789439

there is one example. had to go back 36+ pages worth of your threads.

here is what happens

pfury member: random question about species or something_________?

another pfury member: answer_______

Jim: nod smilie

that is your idea of helping out in all corners of the site?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Innes said:


> i say no, i have a couple of reasons for my answer:
> 
> *post count reprisents the number of posts you posted on the site, nothing more, nothing less - if you disable this for certain forums then it no longer shows the number of posts you posted on the forum.
> 
> ...


I agree :nod:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> *any pics?*


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

you got me good










but that is not spamming...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Ok guys...I want to have a discussion about this option. Many have stated that they feel because of the condoned spamming in these team rooms...that posts shouldnt count.
> 
> I am asking for your opinions on the subject....dont piss and moan about how unfair life is...just give an opinion as to why posts in these forums should be counted...or why they shouldnt. I would like a little justification in your answer as well....so if you can... please expand on a "yes they should count" answer and explain why.
> 
> ...


no i dont think so, 
as per the bold outline, i didnt join for that, i joined for fun, i dont know who joins for that reason, but if they do its sad.
another reason i dont think we should, is because there are other areas of the site, where posting about things sometimes means absolutely nothing, the lounge is a great example, why not disable the lounges posts as well if your gonna say that if your not posting about fish or animals why should it count right?
i dont even see what the big deal is about post ocunts, so you guys gave some cool skulls for certain post ranges, but also people can see how involved people are by the day they joined and where they post, look at dannyboy, he has how many thousand posts in the lounge? but does that mean hes knoledgeable about fish, maybe maybe not, its all who puts in what and where, i dont even know why post counts are here to begin with, but since they are there, just leave em is what i say!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Jim99 said:


> on top of that he claims he helps people all over this site. he goes and repeats what people have already said before in the same thread.


don't tell me what I do and do not say..
[/quote]
this is what GG and I have just been posting about. not spam.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

My opinion is disable *all post counts, get rid of the skulls and get rid of all the team stuff*. Essentially all thats happened is that there are now multiple lounges where people post "with their internet buddies" leading to a huge loss of postings in the actual Lounge itself. I used to enjoy the Lounge immensely, I thought it was one of the absolute best forums on the internet due to all the different opinions and coherent ( and funnily incoherent) discussions. Since the inception of all the teams, it's no longer as enjoyable. I used to like being on P-Fury due to the fact it was all a team, now its's just a bunch of cliques and if you lament that fact, you are for some reason, looked at as being against fun.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> on top of that he claims he helps people all over this site. he goes and repeats what people have already said before in the same thread.


don't tell me what I do and do not say..
[/quote]
this is what GG and I have just been posting about. not spam.
[/quote]

agree all the way


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Jim99 said:


> on top of that he claims he helps people all over this site. he goes and repeats what people have already said before in the same thread.


don't tell me what I do and do not say..
[/quote]
this is what GG and I have just been posting about. not spam.
[/quote]

agree all the way
[/quote]
you are a hypocrite. your first post in this thread is about how important it is to keep the post count. now you agree with bawb about disabling all post counts?

edit: i just saw you edited your post jim. originally you said you agreed with bawb and now you edited your post and deleted that part.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Innes said:


> i say no, i have a couple of reasons for my answer:
> 
> *post count reprisents the number of posts you posted on the site, nothing more, nothing less - if you disable this for certain forums then it no longer shows the number of posts you posted on the forum.
> 
> ...


excellent point thank you innes, you da man








by the way, got any pics?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Why does post count matter at all? I dont know whether to vote yes or no because it matters so little...


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Just get rid of the teams. I understand a hall of fame topic, but not an entire forum of their own for more than one group of (no offense guys) supernerds. The lounge is the lounge, why do we need more than one?

Skulls are fine, it's a status symbol of types, but having your own subforum because you use this site more than anybody is rediculous. No teams, no special forums, just have it the way it used to be.

To be fair, I guess we should start having subforums for every group then....

white and colored
democrat and republican
gay and straight
male and female
mac users and pc users
graduates and non grads
cowboys and indians
bonnie and clyde
ren and stimpy
terrance and phillip

is this spam yet?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I feel you should get the sites competitions sorted out before you start worrying about posts counts in a hidden away forum..

But either way, its your site, you decide whether you want people spamming the team forums or not


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

this thread seems like it turned into one big fight lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> this thread seems like it turned into one big fight lol


IBTL, oops








i mean come on, if we are gonna disbale post ocunts, why not disable all posts in threads that have been locked for fighting or stupid stuff, i mean where is the line drawn, 
also dude, chinaman is not the preffered nomanclature, asian american please


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i voted yes and i thought it would be a good thing but innes makes a great point.



Innes said:


> i say no, i have a couple of reasons for my answer:
> 
> *post count reprisents the number of posts you posted on the site, nothing more, nothing less - if you disable this for certain forums then it no longer shows the number of posts you posted on the forum.
> 
> ...


so if i could change my vote i would, but take it as it is.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> I feel you should get the sites competitions sorted out before you start worrying about posts counts in a hidden away forum..
> 
> But either way, its your site, you decide whether you want people spamming the team forums or not


If you want to add something useful to the discussion......go for it.......if you want to be a dick...pm me.

But to address your concerns...there is a little more involved in sorting out the competitions...which has been explained over and over and over. They will be on track soon enough.....but until then....I dont seen a reason not to discuss other aspects of the site..if that is ok with you....


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

amazon got owned by the man haha


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> I feel you should get the sites competitions sorted out before you start worrying about posts counts in a hidden away forum..
> 
> But either way, its your site, you decide whether you want people spamming the team forums or not


I Aggree!! lets get the things that make this site kick ass back on track. MOTM, Non-P POTM etc etc etc. 
And then worry about post counts that really have 0 effect on the overall enjoyment of the site.

Ppl bitched about the team forums being on top of the list. thats fixed. now were worrying about post counts. Who cares?! counting them or not counting them dosen't change how people post. 
People will spam or piggyback post reguardless. 
But at least if we have our contests rollin again people can focus on going and taking cool pictures or shareing their tanks and fish instead of worrying about what color skulls or how many posts someone has.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I feel you should get the sites competitions sorted out before you start worrying about posts counts in a hidden away forum..
> 
> But either way, its your site, you decide whether you want people spamming the team forums or not


I Aggree!! lets get the things that make this site kick ass back on track. MOTM, Non-P POTM etc etc etc. 
And then worry about post counts that really have 0 effect on the overall enjoyment of the site.

Ppl bitched about the team forums being on top of the list. thats fixed. now were worrying about post counts. Who cares?! counting them or not counting them dosen't change how people post. 
People will spam or piggyback post reguardless. 
But at least if we have our contests rollin again people can focus on going and taking cool pictures or shareing their tanks and fish instead of worrying about what color skulls or how many posts someone has.
[/quote]

couldn't have been said any better than this.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

BTW I wasent trying to be negitive. I just felt that there are other aspects that can positivly impact the site that can be focused on rather then post count drama.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> on top of that he claims he helps people all over this site. he goes and repeats what people have already said before in the same thread.


don't tell me what I do and do not say..
[/quote]
this is what GG and I have just been posting about. not spam.
[/quote]

agree all the way
[/quote]
you are a hypocrite. your first post in this thread is about how important it is to keep the post count. now you agree with bawb about disabling all post counts?

edit: i just saw you edited your post jim. originally you said you agreed with bawb and now you edited your post and deleted that part.
[/quote]

I made a mistake. sorry

I was saying that to joey'd...


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> whats the point of having a post count if your gonna keep disabling it in certain threads?.. isn't the whole point of having a post count to keep track of how many times you make a post? i mean people make it seem like its a reward or something.. who cares..


why not count them in classifieds anymore than?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> on top of that he claims he helps people all over this site. he goes and repeats what people have already said before in the same thread.


don't tell me what I do and do not say..
[/quote]
this is what GG and I have just been posting about. not spam.
[/quote]

agree all the way
[/quote]
you are a hypocrite. your first post in this thread is about how important it is to keep the post count. now you agree with bawb about disabling all post counts?

edit: i just saw you edited your post jim. originally you said you agreed with bawb and now you edited your post and deleted that part.
[/quote]

I made a mistake. sorry

*I was saying that to joey'd...*
[/quote]
what were you sayin to me?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I was agreeing to your statement^^


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

...oh man


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> I feel you should get the sites competitions sorted out before you start worrying about posts counts in a hidden away forum..
> 
> But either way, its your site, you decide whether you want people spamming the team forums or not


I Aggree!! *lets get the things that make this site kick ass back on track. MOTM, Non-P POTM etc etc etc. 
And then worry about post counts that really have 0 effect on the overall enjoyment of the site. *

Ppl bitched about the team forums being on top of the list. thats fixed. now were worrying about post counts. Who cares?! counting them or not counting them dosen't change how people post. 
People will spam or piggyback post reguardless. 
But at least if we have our contests rollin again people can focus on going and taking cool pictures or shareing their tanks and fish instead of worrying about what color skulls or how many posts someone has.
[/quote]
Thank you!

Carefull though, before you get PWNED by the administrator of a fish website...

That would just ruin your day completly


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I think it should just stay the same... if we block one kind of spam, then what about all those people that like to post that "REPOST" crap over 6 comments... that pisses me off more than spamming done in a forum I never visit anyways.. I like to see my post count rise, I definitly dont want the counting to go away all together... that would really suck.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i dont think they should count 
only because there in there owen sorta domain 
then again 
ive never really visited the team fourms 
i dont really understand why they are there 
whats the point 
are we just trying to seperate ourselfs 
or are we maken a government 
or do you team guys just think this isnt a piranha fourm

what i have noticed since this team crap has been going on 
is the regular lounge is not as fast as it used to be 
but then again 
alot of the stupid sh*t has gone away also

so keep the team stuff outta the lounge 
and dont count there posts (like buy/sell)
cuz it is prolly half the reason why they made these teams in the first place


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

wow this thread blewup today

the mods made the team forums so obviously they wanted the teams to be part of the site so why not count there posts?

believe it or not the teams will end up doing good for the site and only time will tell..... and neone is welcome to post in any of the team threads.

cueball posted a problem in team rip fish talk thread about hith and got a quick awnser to his questions and was grateful so should those post not be counted.

i love the new team threads everone seems to be getting along great, i say only disable the counts if the fighting starts again..


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

These teams are burning me out when I come to the site...I dont even have fun anymore.



acestro said:


> Well...
> 
> now we have the dark ages/sh*t pages
> 
> ...


Good one Ace...taken right out of the spam forum. Funny how such a "fun" meaning place can instigate and take part in so much flaming and fighting, only to gang up and take petty shots at members from thier "awesome" thread..which is basically made up of members who cant contribute to the other forums so they go there because they can get all the attention they want for posting meaningless, time wasting threads/posts.

Sorry if there are members on RIP who that offended, I like a couple of ya and got along great before this whole clique B.S. that has taken over Fury.

And GG, sorry in advance for this...I know its just my own ego making me say it but I couldnt hold my tongue, especially when they taunt and subtlely bash other members from thier forum.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well...
> 
> now we have the dark ages/sh*t pages
> 
> ...


Good one Ace...taken right out of the spam forum. Funny how such a "fun" meaning place can instigate and take part in so much flaming and fighting, only to gang up and take petty shots at members from thier "awesome" thread..which is basically made up of members who cant contribute to the other forums so they go there because they can get all the attention they want for posting meaningless, time wasting threads/posts.

Sorry if there are members on RIP who that offended, I like a couple of ya and got along great before this whole clique B.S. that has taken over Fury.

And GG, sorry in advance for this...I know its just my own ego making me say it but I couldnt hold my tongue, especially when they taunt and subtlely bash other members from thier forum.
[/quote]

we have the authorization to post whatever we want in our forum. Not only ace is part "team fury" but he help lots of members in the website. and I don't know what you are trying to state and why you stole property from our forum


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Jim for that insight...Im pretty sure "RIP" doesnt own sh*t on this site tho, whether they "donated" money or not...

BTW, I didnt say anything about Ace not helping people, I know he does.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

you're just trying to disable poscounts becuase of ace aren't you







you are trying...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Jim99 said:


> you're just trying to disable poscounts becuase of ace aren't you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead... Drink the Kool-Aid...
You know you want to..


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Jim99 said:


> you're just trying to disable poscounts becuase of ace aren't you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead... Drink the Kool-Aid...
You know you want to..
[/quote]


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I was waited like 3 minute for you to post this









im out. have fun everyone


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I can see why you guys want the post counts in the team areas... 
Man, quality posts like this need to be rewarded with new skulls or whatever skull competitions you guys are digging...









Here's a good example...







Read a few pages of "Poop" Posts... -->>Great posts. Click here


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

why are we talking about every team...every team are not the same. just becuase one team spam and spend more postcount in their subforum doesn't mean other team are bad.

I say just take disable it...make it like member class....that would make every happen and stop saying that team are bad in the site.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Grosse gurke, im not trying to be a dick..and if questioning your actions makes me a dick in your eyes then fine, so be it..

But you moved the team stuff into one place to keep it out of the lounge, that was a good idea

But why have you posted this in the lounge?
Or why did you move it too the lounge?

I think the RIP stuff is fun, genrally they are a funny bunch of guys and its cool that they get their own forum to mess around in..but not everyone wants to talk about meat spinning and fence jumping so the lounge should be kept free for news storys, funny videos, pics people have taken, sports talk etc etc etc

The best thing you could have done was suspend post count in the team forums and see how long it took for people to notice they were getting no reward for thier efforts :laugh:


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

danny why are you taking stabs at ace and rip?
yes joey went off today and was punished for it.
you think a 2000+page conversation thread(or spam if you want to call it)wouldnt have a little conflict. joey probably had a bad day and 96%of the time it is all fun all the time. you call us a spam forum? i remember a time when you yourself posted all the time in there and had fun like the rest of us!!! you yourself had some conflict and now your not allowed in there, so stop being bitter and enjoy your new found forums, and let sh*t go


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well...
> 
> now we have the dark ages/sh*t pages
> 
> ...


Good one Ace...taken right out of the spam forum. Funny how such a "fun" meaning place can instigate and take part in so much flaming and fighting, only to gang up and take petty shots at* members from thier "awesome" thread..which is basically made up of members who cant contribute to the other forums * so they go there because they can get all the attention they want for posting meaningless, time wasting threads/posts.

Sorry if there are members on RIP who that offended, I like a couple of ya and got along great before this whole clique B.S. that has taken over Fury.

And GG, sorry in advance for this...I know its just my own ego making me say it but I couldnt hold my tongue, especially when they taunt and subtlely bash other members from thier forum.
[/quote]
after reading that i dont care if i get suspended you can go f*ck yourself


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> danny why are you taking stabs at ace and rip?
> yes joey went off today and was punished for it.
> you think a 2000+page conversation thread(or spam if you want to call it)wouldnt have a little conflict. joey probably had a bad day and *96%of the time it is all fun all the time.* you call us a spam forum? i remember a time when you yourself posted all the time in there and had fun like the rest of us!!! you yourself had some conflict and now your not allowed in there, so stop being bitter and enjoy your new found forums, and let sh*t go


What kinda worm hole of mathematics does that make sense in?

I participated in that thread when it was jsut a bloody thread...people took time to post something funny and relevant to the other posts...you didnt need to answer any stupid questions and there was no "square table". Now its just a bunch of people posting a smilie 20 times over and over.

Bitter? Why dont you ask GG who suggested I leave that forum alone...I was neither asked nor told to, I did it out of respect for him. And for that same reason, I continue not to post in there.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> Well...
> 
> now we have the dark ages/sh*t pages
> 
> ...


Good one Ace...taken right out of the spam forum. Funny how such a "fun" meaning place can instigate and take part in so much flaming and fighting, only to gang up and take petty shots at* members from thier "awesome" thread..which is basically made up of members who cant contribute to the other forums * so they go there because they can get all the attention they want for posting meaningless, time wasting threads/posts.

Sorry if there are members on RIP who that offended, I like a couple of ya and got along great before this whole clique B.S. that has taken over Fury.

And GG, sorry in advance for this...I know its just my own ego making me say it but I couldnt hold my tongue, especially when they taunt and subtlely bash other members from thier forum.
[/quote]
after reading that i dont care if i get suspended you can go f*ck yourself
[/quote]

This is about post counts in Team areas. 
Geeze man ,


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> Well...
> 
> now we have the dark ages/sh*t pages
> 
> ...


Good one Ace...taken right out of the spam forum. Funny how such a "fun" meaning place can instigate and take part in so much flaming and fighting, only to gang up and take petty shots at* members from thier "awesome" thread..which is basically made up of members who cant contribute to the other forums * so they go there because they can get all the attention they want for posting meaningless, time wasting threads/posts.

Sorry if there are members on RIP who that offended, I like a couple of ya and got along great before this whole clique B.S. that has taken over Fury.

And GG, sorry in advance for this...I know its just my own ego making me say it but I couldnt hold my tongue, especially when they taunt and subtlely bash other members from thier forum.
[/quote]
*after reading that i dont care if i get suspended you can go f*ck yourself*
[/quote]
Classic example of someone taking this team stuff far too seriously

Do you think by sticking up for the AQHU thread and telling danny too "f*ck himself" you will instantly become an _RIP Hero_ who is accepted with open arms???

Me thinks not!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> Well...
> 
> now we have the dark ages/sh*t pages
> 
> ...


Good one Ace...taken right out of the spam forum. Funny how such a "fun" meaning place can instigate and take part in so much flaming and fighting, only to gang up and take petty shots at* members from thier "awesome" thread..which is basically made up of members who cant contribute to the other forums * so they go there because they can get all the attention they want for posting meaningless, time wasting threads/posts.

Sorry if there are members on RIP who that offended, I like a couple of ya and got along great before this whole clique B.S. that has taken over Fury.

And GG, sorry in advance for this...I know its just my own ego making me say it but I couldnt hold my tongue, especially when they taunt and subtlely bash other members from thier forum.
[/quote]
*after reading that i dont care if i get suspended you can go f*ck yourself*
[/quote]
Classic example of someone taking this team stuff far too seriously

Do you think by sticking up for the AQHU thread and telling *danny too "f*ck himself" you will instantly become an RIP Hero who is accepted with open arms???*
Me thinks not!
[/quote]
wow i never thought that for one minute. i am an official member of team rip only for like 2-3 days now.. but i will stick up for people who do contribute to the site in a positive way regardless if they are rip members or not!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, I never thought there could be such a huge debate over a little number ticker. Good example of the male ego at work. Perhaps I should hand you guys those little click counter things, tell you to have at it, and see who gets to 10000 first? Would that make you happy because you are somehow better than somebody you are never going to meet? Maybe what all you guys are looking for is enzyte?

I'm waiting for the day when I see on CNN that RIP is now a religion, and the first martyr has been Joey.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

:laugh:

Dont drink the cool aid joey!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

the last few replies have not been about post count but issuses with danny and rip. i wish they could be resolved but some people cant let stuff go!!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> wow i never thought that for one minute. i am an official member of team rip only for like 2-3 days now.. but i will stick up for people who do contribute to the site in a positive way regardless if they are rip members or not!!!


But danny contributes to this site in a positive way!

And you have just told him to f*ck himself

Im confused?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i never said that danny didn't contribute to the site in a positive way. i like what his team is doing for the site and the pinanha rescue thing and personally i have no problems with danny but sayin that rip members dont contribute to the site in a positive way is a bunch of bull sh*t, because alot of our members do!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

notice how everyone that hates rip wants to ban post counts? i think its funny. i will still post in there even if u do get rid of them. Even tho i do in fact like getting the new skulls. ITs a change. Its not like we dont welcome other people into the aghu


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> notice how everyone that hates rip wants to ban post counts? i think its funny. i will still post in there even if u do get rid of them. Even tho i do in fact like getting the new skulls. ITs a change. Its not like we dont welcome other people into the aghu


Im an RIP member and i voted for post counts to be banned!

You do bring up a good point though

I couldnt give a sh*t about my postcount, but i wouldnt mind some of those shiney gold skulls :laugh:


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

ban post count and give everyone the oppurtunity to change there skull format and the little saying above it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Apott05 said:


> danny is a true bitch, i never did like him since iv been on this site for almost 2 years. He always seems to have been the one pissing and ranting about bullshit stuff all the time. Atleast his f****t ass is in canada so us americans dont have to claim him.


Thanks for justifying everything I said :laugh:

_Taken from the RIP thread_


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> danny is a true bitch, i never did like him since *iv been on this site for almost 2 years. He always seems to have been the one pissing and ranting about bullshit stuff all the time.* Atleast his f****t ass is in canada so us americans dont have to claim him.


*Thanks for justifying everything I said :laugh:*

_Taken from the RIP thread_
[/quote]


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

To me, post count should represent constructive participation on the board. I am in favour of removing spam post counts so your count number represents quality participation.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Natt King Shoal said:


> To me, post count should represent constructive participation on the board. I* am in favour of removing spam post counts* so your count number represents quality participation.


not all the team stuff is spam


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Im surprised nobody has asked this yet, but GG, what motivated you to wonder about ridding off the post count for the team forums anyway?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

This imo is really a non issue. The post counts are here for exactly one reason: to show the amount of posts a person has made on the site. If we remove them from one area, then remove them from all. Hypocrite you say? I voted to remove post counts in the buy/sell forum because the asinine posts "will you ship" when someone specifically said they wont were ridiculous. This however is different imo. I really dont care if someone wants to go spam a forum that was dedicated for spam. As long as they keep the spam out of other forums im happy with the status quo.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow Danny great example of a derail.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I say yes stop the post count mainly because the Team chat has got to be pointless crap but more importantly because I'm not cool enough to be in a team and feel bitter about it.

Ok I just joined a team so I changed my mind. All posts should contribute, infact Team posts should count for double post count and our skulls should have glowing eyes.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

what team is that


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> I voted to remove post counts in the buy/sell forum because the asinine posts "will you ship" when someone specifically said they wont were ridiculous. This however is different imo. I really dont care if someone wants to go spam a forum that was dedicated for spam. As long as they keep the spam out of other forums im happy with the status quo.


And you know what I think of the buy/sell forum, to remove the post count from there to get rid of the spam and useless posts in that section. Now we have forums for spam and useless posts but the posts do count? I say remove the post count from team forums. It's just funny theres forums that allow spam now in one section of the site when it states in the rules no spamming. Its kinda like the drug program they made where they handed out syringes saying "hey at least use clean needles."


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> what team is that


I'd tell you but then I'd have to eat you


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

looks like 2p2f got ya huh?^


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> what team is that


I'd tell you but then I'd have to eat you








[/quote]


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> looks like 2p2f got ya huh?^


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I moved this to the lounge because this is piranha fury and I wanted to get the opinion of the membership and not just the people that would be effected. Hindsight being what it is...this was probably a mistake. I thought we could have a mature conversation about this subject...but I guess not.

Back to the team room with this thread


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I voted to remove post counts in the buy/sell forum because the asinine posts "will you ship" when someone specifically said they wont were ridiculous. This however is different imo. I really dont care if someone wants to go spam a forum that was dedicated for spam. As long as they keep the spam out of other forums im happy with the status quo.


And you know what I think of the buy/sell forum, to remove the post count from there to get rid of the spam and useless posts in that section. * Now we have forums for spam and useless posts but the posts do count? I say remove the post count from team forums. It's just funny theres forums that allow spam now in one section of the site when it states in the rules no spamming. * Its kinda like the drug program they made where they handed out syringes saying "hey at least use clean needles."
[/quote]

QFMFT.
It's really funny that the whole team concept grew from one thread that was started to see how much they could spam one thread when other people had previously been suspended for spamming. I guess it's like the Animal Farm quote "Everybodies equal, some are just more equal than others".


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> QFMFT.
> It's really funny that the whole team concept grew from one thread that was started to see how much they could spam one thread when other people had previously been suspended for spamming. I guess it's like the Animal Farm quote "Everybodies equal, some are just more equal than others".


I dont see it like this at all. People have been suspended in the past for spamming...but I dont consider the rip thread spamming really. IMO...spamming is posting irrelevant crap in serious topics. Rips thread doesnt contain a serious topic...and if it is contained in one thread...then it doesnt have a negative effect on the site. If that kind of posting was spread around the forum...then it becomes a problem.

I think people are taking this team thing a little too serious. What is the difference between these forums and forums on other sites for organizations...or forums for members based on geographic location?

I was simply asking if we should count the posts or not....and if we dont...would the lack of new skulls or a higher post count differentiate the team members that simply joined to spam....from the ones that joined because they like the purpose of the team.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> QFMFT.
> It's really funny that the whole team concept grew from one thread that was started to see how much they could spam one thread when other people had previously been suspended for spamming. I guess it's like the Animal Farm quote "Everybodies equal, some are just more equal than others".


I dont see it like this at all. People have been suspended in the past for spamming...but I dont consider the rip thread spamming really. IMO...spamming is posting irrelevant crap in serious topics. Rips thread doesnt contain a serious topic...and if it is contained in one thread...then it doesnt have a negative effect on the site. If that kind of posting was spread around the forum...then it becomes a problem.

I think people are taking this team thing a little too serious. What is the difference between these forums and forums on other sites for organizations...or forums for members based on geographic location?

I was simply asking if we should count the posts or not....and if we dont...would the lack of new skulls or a higher post count differentiate the team members that simply joined to spam....from the ones that joined because they like the purpose of the team.
[/quote]

but do you need to kill the pig to see if it once lived...

GG can u please reconsider or respond to something i wrote earlier: about moving AQHU to the lounge and erasing the team tooms..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> but do you need to kill the pig to see if it once lived...
> 
> GG can u please reconsider or respond to something i wrote earlier: about moving AQHU to the lounge and erasing the team tooms..


You think having team rooms is killing the site?

If we decided to remove the team rooms and ban all team affiliation......why would we move that thread to the lounge? Or do you mean putting it back in the hof?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I say yes,!
U can take away all of mine I don't really care!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> but do you need to kill the pig to see if it once lived...
> 
> GG can u please reconsider or respond to something i wrote earlier: about moving AQHU to the lounge and erasing the team tooms..


You think having team rooms is killing the site?

If we decided to remove the team rooms and ban all team affiliation......why would we move that thread to the lounge? Or do you mean putting it back in the hof?
[/quote]
the HOF :nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah what makes rip so special?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

we were first?









it doesnt matter. none of it does.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Asinine

Superfluous

The two words that come to mind after reading the third page.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

thats not as bad as the contributions on page 4-5. 
Talk about outta left feild hypocracy.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't really care about my post count at all, why should anyone?

Then again why should people care if there is a post count attached to the team rooms?

It's quite a pointless discussion really, as long as people have fun enjoy the site and contribute in some small way then all is cool. None of the afore mentioned relates to a members post count.

WLR


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> but do you need to kill the pig to see if it once lived...
> 
> GG can u please reconsider or respond to something i wrote earlier: about moving AQHU to the lounge and erasing the team tooms..


You think having team rooms is killing the site?

If we decided to remove the team rooms and ban all team affiliation......why would we move that thread to the lounge? Or do you mean putting it back in the hof?
[/quote]

Hehe sorry GG.. i just made that pig thing up, what i ment it be directed at was "would the lack of new skulls or a higher post count differentiate the team members that simply joined to spam"... sort of do we need to weed out the spammers before they join or affiliate themselfs with a team, or can we be trusted to keep it contained in our own mess and take internal action towards so called spammers ( though i feel we are not totally clear on what a real spammer is, as a community, but i trust you understand what i take as a spammer)..

and for where i think the thread should be moved, i really dont have an opinion, just dont take it away will yah...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> thats not as bad as the contributions on page 4-5.
> Talk about outta left feild hypocracy.


Odd my post is at the top of page 4. There is no page 5 yet.

I must be in bizzareo world or some thing&#8230;


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> thats not as bad as the contributions on page 4-5.
> Talk about outta left feild hypocracy.


Odd my post is at the top of page 4. There is no page 5 yet.

I must be in bizzareo world or some thing&#8230;
[/quote]
i see 7 pages


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

the fact is post count is just there to count posts. let it.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> the fact is post count is just there to count posts. let it.


then why take away post counts from buy/sell if they gonna let teams posts count???


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

beercandan said:


> the fact is post count is just there to count posts. let it.


then why take away post counts from buy/sell if they gonna let teams posts count???
[/quote]

To discourage the "Nice fish, Nice stuff or Damn I wish I was closer" spamage.
There was a time on pfury that comments in the gallery counted and members went through spamming 2 or 3 thousand posts to bump their count.
Pretty lame..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

beercandan said:


> the fact is post count is just there to count posts. let it.


then why take away post counts from buy/sell if they gonna let teams posts count???
[/quote]
who posts in the classifieds on a regular basis? people did when they counted, the way winkyee stated. honestly i could care less either way, taking them off will just lead to more bitching on the site, which makes it a pain in the ass for everyone...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So much drama... I have a three word response.

I dont care.

:laugh: Either way is fine with me.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hey GG only 70 people voted out of around 13-14,000 members











acestro said:


> So much drama... I have a three word response.
> 
> I dont care.
> 
> :laugh: Either way is fine with me.


agree


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> hey GG only 70 people voted out of around 13-14,000 members


Ah yes...but just like the presidential election....we can predict the outcome with .05% of the vote...we cant do that with .02%


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> the fact is post count is just there to count posts. let it.


then why take away post counts from buy/sell if they gonna let teams posts count???
[/quote]
who posts in the classifieds on a regular basis? people did when they counted, the way winkyee stated. honestly i could care less either way, taking them off will just lead to more bitching on the site, which makes it a pain in the ass for everyone...
[/quote]

agreed


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

its up to you GG


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Has a final decision been reached?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

maybe the skulls are the problem.. give everyone the same skulls or no skulls at all and that takes away the reward of spam posting. Like NJ said post count is there to count posts and nothing else so why take that away.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> Has a final decision been reached?


For now we are just going to leave it as it is....maybe we will need to revisit the issue in a few months...but I think we should just see how this progress's.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

The poll shows almost 2 to 1 in favor of disabling it. Why have a poll if we're not going to follow the results?
I voted to disable (and I'd be fine with disabling in the lounge also) because new members often look to post count as a measure of experience. When they ask a question and one person with 10,000 posts answers one way and another person with 300 posts answers another way, they assume the person with 10,000 posts has more experience helping people and gaining knowledge on the site and are more likely to have provided a better answer. Team spamming basically throws this out the window.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> *The poll shows almost 2 to 1 in favor of disabling it. Why have a poll if we're not going to follow the results?*
> I voted to disable (and I'd be fine with disabling in the lounge also) because new members often look to post count as a measure of experience. When they ask a question and one person with 10,000 posts answers one way and another person with 300 posts answers another way, they assume the person with 10,000 posts has more experience helping people and gaining knowledge on the site and are more likely to have provided a better answer. Team spamming basically throws this out the window.


Indeed, everything said CichlidAddict's post is true. Noobs will go for someones advice who has 20,000 post while the other person may have 4-500.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> the fact is post count is just there to count posts. let it.


yup


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> The poll shows almost 2 to 1 in favor of disabling it. Why have a poll if we're not going to follow the results?


Like I said in my first post:


> Ok guys...I want to have a discussion about this option. Many have stated that they feel because of the condoned spamming in these team rooms...that posts shouldnt count.
> 
> I am asking for your opinions on the subject....


I didnt say we were going to do anything....I was opening a discussion about it....I didnt realize by including a poll I would be bound by the results.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah true gg...its was something for us to "discuss" it wouldnt be etched in stone, he was just trying to get opinons


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> *The poll shows almost 2 to 1 in favor of disabling it. Why have a poll if we're not going to follow the results?*
> I voted to disable (and I'd be fine with disabling in the lounge also) because new members often look to post count as a measure of experience. When they ask a question and one person with 10,000 posts answers one way and another person with 300 posts answers another way, they assume the person with 10,000 posts has more experience helping people and gaining knowledge on the site and are more likely to have provided a better answer. Team spamming basically throws this out the window.


Indeed, everything said CichlidAddict's post is true. *Noobs will go for someones advice who has 20,000 post * while the other person may have 4-500.
[/quote]

and I will give them excellent advice


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yes tom you might give them great advice but there are some people here just to be social and have no idea what they are talking about.

i voted disable. and ive wanted thsi for some time.

i agree 100% with cichlidaddicts post because most new members follow those who look to have experience by the amount of posts they have......... thats how i was when i joined.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> the fact is post count is just there to count posts. let it.










agreed...

and if post count really doesnt matter so much why is there always a big discussion on it?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yes tom you might give them great advice but there are some people here just to be social and have no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> i voted disable. and ive wanted thsi for some time.
> 
> i agree 100% with cichlidaddicts post because most new members follow those who look to have experience by the amount of posts they have......... thats how i was when i joined.


....And there are people with a few hundred posts who give bad advice. It can happen if you have 5 posts or 50k posts. The great thing about this is... if bad advice is given... its ALWAYS corrected. Non-issue


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yes but the people with only a couple hundread posts wont be relied on as someone with thousands.......... personally i would think to follow someone with more posts then less.......... either way both could be wrong BUT the more posts you would think might know what they are talking about more then someone with a hundread or so.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> the fact is post count is just there to count posts. let it.


:nod: agreed...

*and if post count really doesnt matter so much why is there always a big discussion on it?*
[/quote]

Thats been my mantra all along...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yes tom you might give them great advice but there are some people here just to be social and have no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> i voted disable. and ive wanted thsi for some time.
> 
> i agree 100% with cichlidaddicts post because most new members follow those who look to have experience by the amount of posts they have......... thats how i was when i joined.


Is there someone you had in mind? Sure does the post count go up dramatically by the Team forums being used, yeah, but i cant personally think of anyone on any of the teams with a huge post count that hasnt learned in their time here as well. Everyone finds this site for the same reason, to learn about care for their fish, and that is the first reason people are here. Once they have grown comfortable here they often seek out alternative ways to spend more time here, which i think is primarily where the team rooms come in. I'd like to here an example of a member of any of the teams, with a large amount of posts as a result, who isnt someone that can be trusted to give good advice. Now thats not to say that any one of us cant make a mistake or that we're all fish care geniuses...id be the first to admit I for one am not even close, because we're all always learning, but anyone here long enough to accumulate several thousand posts has also been here long enough to learn, as was their inteded reason for finding and joining here in the first place.

I guess what Im trying to say is...does it really matter?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

um... better solution might be awards or badges, etc. to put in the signatures of members that consistently give good advice and are also good at admitting when they are wrong or dont know something...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

like good ol trigga...ace man there are soo many people like that though

theres only a few ppl that are ignorantly spreading info


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

True... I agree with Ex00000dus, wrong answers are jumped on. Remember Quantum?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah you get checked pretty fat if you spew wrongfull info .. and i would think the more skulls th emore people will want to take you down.

meaning you get initial trust from skulls maybe, but you also get punched on, like 2ps avatars..

did that make any sence.. IMO it did.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Just disable it. 
Posts in these rooms that are for fun shouldn't take away from the value of the post count for posting in the fish discussion forums. 
A new member only has post counts to go by. And I've seen some threads go a couple pages with fools giving out retarded info before someone goes in and corrects. Thats just enough time for a new member to take some bad info and kill their fish. 
If you're only here on this forum to post for fun. Then what does your post count matter anyways?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

and if youre here to educate or be educated why does post count matter?

IMO it boils down to the fact that post count doesnt mean sh*t, so lets just ignore it..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> and if youre here to educate or be educated why does post count matter?
> 
> IMO it boils down to the fact that post count doesnt mean sh*t, so lets just ignore it..


Thats exactly why it matters. Those that come here to be educated will look at a persons post count first. Who are you going to listen to someone that has 5 posts or someone that has 500 or 5000? If I make 5 posts in the fish section those may all be crap fly by night postings. If I have 5000 then you can rest assured that I'm probably giving out solid info. 
Sure once your tanks are all good and you're done taking info from the site yeah post counts don't mean much because you eventually know who is on the up and who is an idiot. But a new member of the site doesn't have that luxury.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well the post count should only be counted in the science forums. i mean : " nice pic" isnt educating anyone right.

and even if you only count postst in these sections, how on earth do you know if that persona has had one sigle intelligent post.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> well the post count should only be counted in the science forums. i mean : " nice pic" isnt educating anyone right.
> 
> and even if you only count postst in these sections, how on earth do you know if that persona has had one sigle intelligent post.


because someone that is constantly giving out crap or "nice pics" bumping isn't going to get to 500 posts before they are banned or run off the site.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> well the post count should only be counted in the science forums. i mean : " nice pic" isnt educating anyone right.
> 
> and even if you only count postst in these sections, how on earth do you know if that persona has had one sigle intelligent post.


because someone that is constantly giving out crap or "nice pics" bumping isn't going to get to 500 posts before they are banned or run off the site.
[/quote]

well i wouldnt be too shure thats the case everytime. lots of lounge lurkers...

we the members are the quality control here. there are so many brilliant members with low post count and they certainly stand out.

with the mods and the mad patrolling i dont see this as a problem, poeple like to point out others mistakes too much for this to realy represent any issue,. IMO...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

so wait a minute 
you mean if i join a team 
i can ask advice from those members 
in there owen fourm room 
and they will give me advice back ?
isnt that kinda defeating the original fourm?

so why are there team rooms ?
what if a new guy has the same question and doesnt realize theres some gay ass team sh*t stealing fourm topics on fish advice 
he looses out on fish info cuz you guys all need to put up social barriers

dont get me wrong 
theres alot of good in this team crap 
ie no more silence nonsense in the lounge

but to defend your post count 
with oh we might be given advise on our team fourm 
makes it even more gay

if you guys feel the need to bump hump eachother in private 
it shouldnt reflect on the regular fourms

like others when i joined 
i took advice from high post counts 
but now it doesnt matter 
cuz someow you guys will just get new members onto a team and nobody will ever know

i still think team room posts shouldnt be counted in total posts


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

soo...um, damn near 50 percent ppl vote to disable it, is it disabled or w going to get rid of the team crap??


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Teams are awesome!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

How about we get rid of post count in the Pics/Vids fora first? I'm sick of logging in and having to wade through three or four pages of someone post-whoring their way to the next set of skulls by writing "nice pics" or some equivalent statement. The team rooms don't take up all those pages in the "View New Posts" dialog...

BTW, I see people who are running up nice post counts by doing things like that and they're not getting run off.


----------

